# Food and water storage barrels



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Just some ideas for food grade barrels:

Compost Bin 35 Gal:

[attachment=2:3e130fj7]compost bin.jpg[/attachment:3e130fj7]

Food Storage Barrel 35gal

[attachment=1:3e130fj7]SANY0232.JPG[/attachment:3e130fj7]

Gutter Rain Barrel:

[attachment=0:3e130fj7]rain barrel.jpg[/attachment:3e130fj7]


----------



## Schutzengel (Apr 23, 2012)

the problem with a rain barrel this size is that 1" of rainfall on 1000 sq/ft = 625 gallons ... you need a MUCH larger cachement system to take real advantage of rainfall... I always think more is better though...


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

I have a 420 gal. hot tub that can easily be converted into a rain catchment in a pinch and have the necessary equipment to make the conversion if needed. Until then it sure is damn fine to sit in, watch the snow and drink cheap wine.


----------

